
Linting 400kLOC of Python Code with Black - jbbarth
https://medium.com/botify-labs/paint-it-black-2b1b015f8f18
======
rgacote
Using black has improved my level of concentration while writing Python.

No longer do I need to worry about a line getting a bit too long, or if I have
the right number of blank lines between definitions, or did I format my
dictionary initializations consistently. Instead, I let black take care of
everything.

Black reduces the constant cognitive load of formatting while programming. Now
I just program...

